# Aqueous Shunt Revision due to Bleb leak



## coderguy1939 (Aug 18, 2008)

Would this be considered a complication due to implant, 996.75?  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Aug 18, 2008)

I dont think I would use the 996.75 as that states for nervous system device.  I would lean more towards 996.59


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 18, 2008)

I went for 996.75 because the sensory organs are part of the nervous system, but 996.59 looks like it would work.  Thanks.


----------

